# ibs has changed my personality



## 16617 (Mar 29, 2006)

I used to be so confident and outgoing, a real social butterfly. But now I'm anxious all the time. I'm afraid to be in social situations, afraid of being in close proximity to anyone, afraid to get a job because I think my boss will fire me for spending too much time in the bathroom everyday, afraid people will smell my leaking gas no matter how hard I clentch my bum, afraid I won't make it to the bathroom on time, afraid people will laugh and won't understand. I've withdrawn from people and don't socialize anymore. I barely leave my house and when I do, I have to plan my route out and make sure that I know where all the decent bathrooms are along the way. I'm down because I know that it's really not the ibs that has done this to me, but that I have allowed it to control me to such an extent. I feel I've lost myself, my shining personality is gone, and am not really sure how to convince myself to get back out there. I realize that there are millions of people with this disease who are functioning everyday (working, socializing...), so what's holding me back? Any suggestions?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome chaya


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

IBS is not always so easy to deal with. Some people are disabled by it. It can also bring on anxiety or depression. You should talk to your MD about antidepressants. I can sympathize with you. I have my days when I can't leave the house. Just realize that it's not all in your head.Liz


----------



## 15497 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi ChayaYou have to be strong and ask yourself why you are fear with specific situation. It will hurt you more if you think about your past, I would rather say that you have to stick with the present. Your shining personality is good but if you keep thinking of the past but you still in the present it will ruin your confident right? And don not have to think the future. Can you remember your shining personality you do not have to concern much about WHAT YOU ARE GOING TO DO RIGHT? I think it is a good suggestion to tell some of your closed friends to help you to go into the social situation. If you keep thinking that other will laugh at you it will triggle your concentration on those specific situation. So be stick with the present.And some kind of the medical is really effective to relief your anxity with the social situation. And the meditation is also effective to recall your personalityIt may be hard but it does not means you can not do it. BELIEVE IT WILL BE BETTER SOON.


----------

